# Good components for Visual Studio



## MrSeanKon (May 29, 2007)

I found two of them!
*.net Charting* and *Dundas Chart for .NET* 
Do you know more??
Please inform here!


----------



## bruins004 (May 29, 2007)

The AJAX package is a big one most people love now.

Pretty much it allows the page to refresh without hitting the server again.
I dont have a link, but I know it is support with .NET 2.0 and I have used it before.
Its pretty kewl.


----------



## MrSeanKon (May 29, 2007)

Is it freeware man????  
Please post the link (although I could google it)


----------



## bruins004 (May 29, 2007)

MrSeanKon said:


> Is it freeware man????
> Please post the link (although I could google it)



Internet is going way to slow today.
Here is the link http://ajax.asp.net/


----------



## chartAll.com (May 30, 2007)

You might also want to check www.teechart.com

Version 3 has just been released. 

regards
david
www.chartAll.com  (powered by TeeChart)


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2007)

visual assist ... i usually refuse to work on visual studio installations with out it


----------



## MrSeanKon (Dec 10, 2012)

chartAll.com said:


> www.chartAll.com  (powered by TeeChart)


The domain name chartall.com is for sale 

Well here *is the main link* which has references to many components!


----------

